# Celeste!



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

Heya friends, Celeste is in my town tonight! I'll be letting people in who want to see her and snag a recipe! Tips are never required but always appreciated! I'll lead you to her. There are also shooting stars, so feel free to wish on a few.

queue:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/3cdd41d8


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 13, 2020)

Would love to come and wish on some stars!


----------



## jokk (May 13, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 13, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## Tasuot (May 13, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over! (=


----------



## jynxy87 (May 13, 2020)

Would love to come to see Celeste and wish on stars!


----------



## lyonbunny (May 13, 2020)

hello id like to come!


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

Will send dodo codes once the first two are finished!


----------



## TheLostEmpire (May 13, 2020)

May I stop by as well?


----------



## nerfeddude (May 13, 2020)

Hello! I would love to drop by!


----------



## Babo (May 13, 2020)

Edit: oops something came up >.< sorry!


----------



## Restin (May 13, 2020)

Hi, may I join the queue please?


----------



## YunaApple (May 13, 2020)

Can, I come to your island!


----------



## Alicia (May 13, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if you're still available!


----------



## olympics (May 13, 2020)

If i could join the queue that would be awesome!


----------



## Penguin style (May 13, 2020)

Are you still taking visitors?


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

Hey all, yes, we're moving a bit slowly because I'm trying to let people wish on stars, but i'll send dodo codes when people finish up!


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

There's now a queue on turnip exchange if anyone else would like to come! https://turnip.exchange/island/3cdd41d8


----------



## th8827 (May 13, 2020)

Joined the queue and on my way.


----------



## ashostraya (May 13, 2020)

Hi! I'm interested


----------



## LunarMako (May 13, 2020)

I joined. Thank you!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 13, 2020)

Visiting, Taiyou from Crescentia


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Gonna keep this open for a bit in case anyone else wants to come by!


----------



## Terrabull (May 13, 2020)

Hello,.
Gonna join the queue, Doug from Terrabay.


----------



## Mary (May 13, 2020)

Error, reopening now


----------



## aloherna (May 14, 2020)

Hello, are you still letting people in or is it too late?


----------



## Mary (May 14, 2020)

I am! You're welcome to come!

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

closing after the last people leave, ty everyone and have a great night!


----------



## Muddy (May 14, 2020)

Ty again


----------

